# Tired, in a hurry, don't do what I did - bad accident - end mill defeated finger.



## davidpbest (Feb 25, 2017)

This happened to me on Thursday night (two days ago) about midnight.  Let this be a warning to others.   

This was the setup - 3/4” end mill running at 1500 RPM. I had just squared off the end of the small stainless steel part, ready to do the same operation to the next part in the 8-part run.  With the spindle still turning, I loosened the vise, reached around behind the cutter to remove the part (very stupid), and in a flash, my finger was grabbed by the clockwise-rotating end mill which pulled the finger through the 4mm slot between the side of the vise and the rotating end mill.




The result is shown below, taken in the ER about an hour later. If you're squimsh, DO NOT click on the photo. I lost a lot of blood and was pretty weak, thankfully my daughter was home and got me to the hospital pronto, not sure how I could have even called 911 alone. The end of my index finger was basically put through a meat grinder, and the last digit bone was crushed into pieces. The fingernail and tissue below it were badly severed and ultimately removed completely in the ER. Joints and tenons appear to be functioning, and nerve damage appears confined to the inner right side of that finger. Not clear what the longer term prognosis is, but I'm expecting the last digit on that finger will have to be amputated.

This was a stupid accident. I was tired, wanted to finish the job and got in a hurry. Lesson learned: turn off the machine before putting your hands anywhere close, and if tired or in a hurry, stop and come back tomorrow.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 25, 2017)

David I am so sorry this happened to you. Hope you heal fast.
I did basically the same thing several years ago--except it was a wood router table.


----------



## strantor (Feb 26, 2017)

Thanks for sharing. Powerful safety reminder.


----------



## mikey (Feb 26, 2017)

We all get tired and distracted, at which point the alarm bells in the back of our heads start to go off. I've learned to listen to them but tomorrow is another day and I might not listen - thanks for reminding me to pay attention. I hope all goes well, David, and my wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Pmma-Granville (Feb 26, 2017)

At my workplace I rout out a lot of acrylic stuff, held down only by double sided tape! Sometimes it starts pulling off when the cutter gets blunt so I hold it down with my finger, won't be doing that anymore!!!
Hope it heals up well, specially if that's your main nose picking finger!!


----------



## dieselshadow (Feb 26, 2017)

David, I'm very sorry man. A bad day in the shop shouldn't have such severe consequences. But this is a huge reminder that reality says otherwise. Please, don't get angry with yourself. This will only be fruitless. Sharing your mistake with us was a very constructive thing to do. I hope you recover quickly.


----------



## core-oil (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry to learn of your accident David, your sharing it with us was a brave thing to do,, It is easy to say "iwould not be so stupid", And go out to the shop and do something equally unfortunate, Many years ago I had my little finger caught up in a tool, Again due to be ing tired and letting my guard down, In my case it was a slotting machine  I should have known better as in my home town many years ago a turner was killed by the self same style of machine, (Only larger)   As the years roll on I am more and more aware of how my reflexes are much slower and tiredness comes on quicker,

 So now I tend to play more on my smaller machine tools,  You take care & I  hope you heal soon.


----------



## kvt (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope all heals up well.   Thanks for sharing,   I had the tip of one finger almost removed with a router bit  while making custom  Tung and Groove Planking  for an old horse trailer years ago.  It took a long time for things to settle down afterwards.   But it reminded me to be more carful and take a break,  parts can be replaced, and jobs can waite to be finished,  other wise it may be even longer delay on completing the job.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 26, 2017)

Oh man, that looks awful. Thanks for posting the warning. I wish I could say it doesn't look that bad, but dammit it does. That will hurt even after it has healed. Bummer.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 26, 2017)

David, sorry to see that happened to you. I empathize, I lost the end of my left ring finger 10 years ago, doing a similar thing, reaching behind rotating cutting tool... except it was an industrial panel saw withe a 14" blade... I was very lucky as it could have been much worse. I recommend finding the best hand surgeon in your area. The hospital I initially went to wanted to amputate the past the last knuckle but I listened to a friend and got a second opinion. They were able to graft tissue from my pinky to reconstruct the tip of my ring finger made a huge difference. 
I hope you heal quickly and with little pain as possible.

Eddy


----------



## oldboy1950 (Feb 26, 2017)

sorry for your troubles David, i hope you heal fast and well.
thank you for posting this as a warning to the rest of us machine operators .
Dan


----------



## Bill W. (Feb 26, 2017)

David... All of us get careless sooner or later, thanks for the "eye opener" to remind us that things can go horribly wrong in an instant.
Get well soon.  Bill W.


----------



## coherent (Feb 26, 2017)

I've cut myself on an end mill that isn't even turning so I can imagine how something like this can happen in a flash. A vivid reminder to make sure any machine is powered down and stopped before making any adjustments or getting your hand near it.  About 25 years ago I was removing and emptying the grass catcher on a gas powered mower with it running... My daughter came out with a trash bag and I was momentarily distracted and my hand entered the grass chute opening. I'm lucky and still have the hand and my fingers, but it looked a lot like yours (same hand, same finger). It's number one on my list of stupid things I've done in my life, but ever since then I'm extremely careful around any machine (not just lawn mowers lol). I imagine you will be too! A tough way for you & me to learn a lesson, but could have been much worse.

Hope you heal fast!


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes, hope you have a good outcome with the finger. As said, could have been anyone of us, and always good to be reminded to avoid those situations we all encounter from time to time. All the best, Mike


----------



## mzayd3 (Feb 26, 2017)

Hope you heal quickly. I've done something similar on the table saw. Unfortunately, even after 10 years it still hurts.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 26, 2017)

I had a finger whipped around between a v-belt and pulley. Like everyone has said, it only takes a millisecond of misattention.


----------



## cathead (Feb 26, 2017)

David, I'm sorry you had a bad experience.  This could happen to any of us so we all must remain attentive.  
Yesterday I watched a Tubalcain video and he made specific mention to shut off the machine between operations.  
Big end mills and fly cutters can be particularly hazardous.


----------



## woodchucker (Feb 26, 2017)

Good luck, it will be years before you don't have a fuzzy feeling in your finger. And your nail bed is probably destroyed and your nail will never grow right. But You Have Your FINGER.


----------



## dulltool17 (Feb 26, 2017)

Lord that is aweful.  Prayers for good healing!


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 26, 2017)

Sorry for your pain. I lost the end of the middle finger on my left hand with the clamp on a paper cutting machine. End of day, in a hurry to get the blade changed before my sift ended, looked over at my future wife and wham! Multiple things I did wrong. Bandage and splint was good for a laugh for several weeks. I hope it all works out well for you.


----------



## rwm (Feb 26, 2017)

Ouch. That looks terrible. 
I have a feeling it will heal up fine. I'll bet you can keep the distal phalanx. But please let us know how this turns out. We all know we are one second away from being in the same boat.
Regards
Robert


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 26, 2017)

David, I'm sorry to see that but I hope you get back to your shop as soon as you are physically fit to do so,in my experience ( I had similar incident with a router) this type of injuries leave a deeper scar mentally and you reach a point that you are physically healed but mentally you need to psyche yourself to get back to the scene of the accident, the longer you wait the more hesitant you'll feel.
I hope you are a fast healer and  thank you for reminding us that complacency can sometimes be painful.


----------



## master of none (Feb 26, 2017)

Hey David,I can't say any more then what's been said except I'm sorry it was you that delivered the message of the importance of safety and clear headed in the shop that picture will stay with me for a long time and hope you heal well and soon .


----------



## chips&more (Feb 26, 2017)

OMG!!!!!!!! And you have just sent chills throughout my body!!!!!!!! So very sorry!!!!!!


----------



## jim18655 (Feb 27, 2017)

That should be printed and hanging near every machine in the shop.


----------



## buffdan (Feb 27, 2017)

I can only imagine the throbbing pain.... Groan  
Sorry for you.
I hope it heals quick.


----------



## Lonnie (Feb 27, 2017)

Very sorry to see this happen to you. 
I hope you heal up soon.


----------



## tweinke (Feb 27, 2017)

Lesson taken here! Hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## quickcut (Feb 28, 2017)

Wow , that looks really sore, How did you manage to take the photo?, That would really be the last thing on my mind. Going to show that to my son , Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 28, 2017)

Eddyde said:


> ... I recommend finding the best hand surgeon in your area. The hospital I initially went to wanted to amputate the past the last knuckle but I listened to a friend and got a second opinion. They were able to graft tissue from my pinky to reconstruct the tip of my ring finger made a huge difference....
> 
> Eddy


I had my left big toe almost totally removed and the 2 next to it were (and are) missing (not machine related - I hit a cop car on a Harley and yes tequila was involved).  Lots of pressure to just remove the 1/4 inch of meat left holding my big toe on and be done with it. "A 10% chance of it working", they said. However, I got very stubborn (normal attitude for me when drinking tequila) and refused to agree. I figured we could always take it off later but at least give it a try. It was about a year and a half of living with a super, super sensitive toe, then back to normal. That was in 1980. I've gotten a lot of good use out of that toe since then. It has enabled me to do things I would have missed without it.

So I agree with Eddyde. Don't lose the finger except as a last option. I'm sure you would miss the finger more than I would have my toe. And the toe decision was one of the best I've made (and the only good decision made when plastered on tequila!).


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 28, 2017)

It is always sad to hear of accidents that turn out bad.  Thank you, David, for your incredible sharing of this accident during what must be a difficult time for you.  Not many of us would do the same, self shame feelings would likely get in the way.  All of us here are hoping for the best possible outcome for you.  It often turns out better than expected.  The body is a great healing machine and modern medical practice has learned how to improve outcomes quite a lot.  Your post would make an excellent sticky on one of the beginner forums, and perhaps re-posted occasionally to remind all of us that safety is serious business.


----------



## jpooch00 (Mar 4, 2017)

Well, s**t happens, I guess.   Could have been a lot worse.   Welcome to the club!!! 

Didn't have the guts to view the enlarged pic.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 4, 2017)

David

Sorry to hear about your accident.  An important reminder to all of us to that the machines and tools we use are not forgiving.  If we're honest we've all had those stupid momentary lapses of good judgement.  Thank you for sharing yours as it may well prevent an accident for someone else.

Best wishes for your recovery.  

On a lighter note - you are a true HM member - you took time to snap some photos for the forum BEFORE going to the hospital!


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 4, 2017)

Ouch owe , sorry to see and hear of the accident. That's the  reason to post it. Maybe it will keep just one from reaching in with a machine that has no feelings at all. I hope and pray it all heals and works right.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 4, 2017)

Quick follow-up to thank everyone for their good wishes.   Turns out there wasn't enough viable tissue on the nail side of the finger to save it, so a few days ago I had the last digit on the finger amputated.    I now also answer to the name Stubby.   Be safe.


----------



## dieselshadow (Mar 4, 2017)

How are you how are you holding up otherwise David?


----------



## This Old Lathe (Mar 4, 2017)

Been there, done that. In my case it was a biscuit saw. Carbide makes short work of tissue removal. I didn't lose a significant part of my thumb, but it took years to fully recover feeling in the tip as a result of nerve damage. Best wishes on a speedy recovery!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Mar 4, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your injury, David.
In my nearly 50 years around machinery, including 7 years as an OH&S inspector with our Department of Labour, I haven't come across a machine with a conscience.
Thanks for sharing the reminder with us all, and here's wishing you a speedy recovery.

Regards,
Russell


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 4, 2017)

Time and again we're told, "Turn it off... and wait 'til the turning parts stop turning."


----------



## d_limiter (Mar 4, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about your injury and wish you the fastest, best recovery possible. As many have said, I appreciate you being brave enough to give us this warning! I will take this frank reminder about safety to heart. 

David


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 4, 2017)

dieselshadow said:


> How are you how are you holding up otherwise David?



Well, I don't like to complain, but . . .    LOL    I came home from the hospital after the amputation with a nerve block that made the thumb, index and middle finger totally numb from the palm outward.   About midnight, the nerve block started to wear off, and I was completely unprepared for what happened the next 10 hours.  The exit interview comments at the hospital were "You will experience moderate discomfort as the nerve block wears off - that's a sign to take some of the pain meds."   By 3AM I was in crippling pain throughout the hand, bad enough that all I could do was shake violently and grit my teeth.  Living alone, I could not get water to my mouth because of the shaking, but did manage to choke down some pain meds dry.  You know what it feels like to hit a finger hard with a dead blow hammer, right?  OK, do that to all five fingers in quick succession and imagine it doesn't subside but just gets worse, and some is helping by pouring boiling water on your hand at the same time.   That was pretty much it for 10 hours.   Turns out, there was something in the nerve block agent that caused a bad reaction - like a toxin or something that lit up the nerves.   Once the nerve block wore off completely, I was left with the kind of pain I expected from the amputation - easy to ignore with some pain meds.   We're now on day four since the amputation and nominal pain (no complaints), and so far no ghosting of the missing digit.   With some luck, I'll be back in the shop in a few days - and I'm ready because this is BORING.   Thanks for the kind words and support.


----------



## bss1 (Mar 4, 2017)

David

I'm so sorry to hear of your accident. Now I know why you have been so quiet. Thanks for posting this as a reminder for all of us to be more careful. 

Best wishes on a smooth and speedy recovery. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 4, 2017)

Glad you're thru the worst of it- get back to work soon man
Mark S.


----------



## Okapi (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm with all other voices about a rapid cure David, after some decades of work we become all less careful than we ask to our apprentices, I think it's a mondially silly thing for all handworkers, sit on a chair behind a screen, the risk of making such accident with your computer's keybord make less injuries…
I'm a very requiring person about security with all others workers but last year I loss the end of my finger in the same way as you, using the old technique of a small paper sheet for detecting the contact between the mill and work, my glove and the upper part of my finger( as I have no sensations in the end of fingers I always use thin anti-cut gloves) were cut by the two cuts aluminium mill without any sensation only because it was on the working speed in place of the slow speed, just something occurs when you make that since 30 years.

We are all same made, when you have too much routine at workshop it's time to go slower in place of calling the 911 service.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 4, 2017)

Anti cut gloves are a really bad idea around our machines.  They will drag you in.  I will not allow anything beyond 5 mil nitrile gloves around a machine that is plugged in to power.  No cloth rags around the machine, either.  I only take easily torn gloves and paper towels to the machines.  I would rather lose a blue glove or a paper towel than a hand.


----------



## Wireaddict (Mar 5, 2017)

Like everyone else here, I'm so sorry to hear about your accident but glad you're on the mend, it could've been much worse.  I nearly lost a big toe in a lawn mower accident nearly 25 years ago while mowing a ditch in the evening when the grass got damp, I pulled the mower up the side of the ditch & lost my footing.  In a vain effort to keep my balance I pulled it up & over my foot & it got me but fortunately the blade was dull & the engine was only running at a fast idle.  Still, my toe was nearly severed but the surgeon reattached it & I got to keep it thankfully.  Never forget: it only takes an instant of inattention or carelessness to get injured.


----------



## davidpbest (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for all the words of encouragement and support.   I worked up the courage to examine the result and here it is - I'm feeling a bit like Frankenstein.




Let this be encouragement to you all to slow down and be safe.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm sorry sorry for your accident. I too have done my stupidist stuff while tired. Heal fast and God bless.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## dieselshadow (Mar 5, 2017)

That photo almost looks like it was Photoshopped. I know it isn't, but it just doesn't look right. They didn't do a bad job, nice and clean right at the joint. Looks like it will heal quickly that way. I'm sure it'll be sore for a while. 

David, my hat is off to you for sharing and encouraging others to learn from your mistake. 

I hope you are back in the shop soon.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 5, 2017)

Jerry Garcia had a missing fingertip on his picking (right) hand, next finger over I believe.  
Cheers Dave
Mark S.


----------



## Catcam (Mar 5, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> This happened to me on Thursday night (two days ago) about midnight.  Let this be a warning to others.
> 
> This was the setup - 3/4” end mill running at 1500 RPM. I had just squared off the end of the small stainless steel part, ready to do the same operation to the next part in the 8-part run.  With the spindle still turning, I loosened the vise, reached around behind the cutter to remove the part (very stupid), and in a flash, my finger was grabbed by the clockwise-rotating end mill which pulled the finger through the 4mm slot between the side of the vise and the rotating end mill.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reminder. really appreciated.
I hope you mend well.


----------



## Bellinghamster (Mar 7, 2017)

So sorry to see that, but thansks for sharing and hoping it'll help others to be wary and careful.   I had my foot go 'round between the chain and sprocket of a a conveyor belt at a rock quarry I worked at in highschool 30-ish years ago with similar results to my big toe (VERY fortunately that's all it got)...  I've had the utmost respect for the "intake" side of rotating machinery ever since.   The ER surgeon put the bits back together into a toe-ish shape and even stuck the nail bed back in for good measure saying it's unlikely it'd take hold.  It did but doesn't grow quite right and I lose it about every other ski season.  Toe hurts in cold weather, especially so if I stub it, but as someone else said above it was a good decision to try to save it.  I still think often about how much worse it could have been.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi Bellinghamster; good memories of Bellingham, used to spend summers with my much loved (now departed) Grammy there.  Cornwall park, etc. 
Mark S.


----------



## Harris Creek Central (Apr 15, 2017)

I too have to be added to the "Dumb Boy's Club" I was milling a piece of Aluminum using my Drill Press.  After getting the first piece finished I realized I was far to short for the project. Taking another piece of material double or more in length I thought, Now, if I could just take a couple cuts with my table saw, I would make it much easier for the make shift drill press milling idea.  Well The first couple of cuts worked great, but the third not so good.  The blade caught the metal and sent it flying, and in my impulse to catch or hold the material that was no longer there, my finger came down on the saw blade
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is the fingers at Emergency March 29, 2017. 

If you care to see progress as of today April 14th go to this link.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Kl2YLyKjkDff94wLySlq7IPnRZI9vR8IfQ/view?usp=sharing 

It is healing nicely.  It will be a few weeks before I get back to having anything that looks like a normal finger.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 15, 2017)

Harris Creek Central said:


> I too have to be added to the "Dumb Boy's Club" I was milling a piece of Aluminum using my Drill Press.  After getting the first piece finished I realized I was far to short for the project. Taking another piece of material double or more in length I thought, Now, if I could just take a couple cuts with my table saw, I would make it much easier for the make shift drill press milling idea.  Well The first couple of cuts worked great, but the third not so good.  The blade caught the metal and sent it flying, and in my impulse to catch or hold the material that was no longer there, my finger came down on the saw blade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a teenager, forty-some stitches, thanks to table saw blade.  Aside from one thumb being 1/8" shorter than the other, I survived intact.  I also developed a healthy respect for a table saw.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 15, 2017)

davidpbest said:


> This happened to me on Thursday night (two days ago) about midnight.  Let this be a warning to others.
> 
> This was the setup - 3/4” end mill running at 1500 RPM. I had just squared off the end of the small stainless steel part, ready to do the same operation to the next part in the 8-part run.  With the spindle still turning, I loosened the vise, reached around behind the cutter to remove the part (very stupid), and in a flash, my finger was grabbed by the clockwise-rotating end mill which pulled the finger through the 4mm slot between the side of the vise and the rotating end mill.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear you might loose that finger .
    I almost lost a finger in the lathe .
 I had one of those long slender chips it was about 1/8 to 3/16 wide and five feet long . I did the same thing in a hurry and reached to move it off of the
Carriage hand wheel with my left hand . So I could crank the carriage back with my right hand .
    That chip cought on the running chuck and in a split second it sucked 5 or 6 feet of 1/8 straight tool steel chip through my hand . Almost lost my index finger


----------

